# البنزين 91+95 لكل أنواع السيارات ...



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أود أن أضيف هذا المرفق الذي وجدته أثناء بحثي في النت والذي يتحدث عن البنزين ونوعه المناسب لكل سيارة لكي أفيد أعضاء قسم هندسة السيارات وأرجو منكم أن لاتنسوني بالدعاء .....


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله ورعاك مهندس المحبة


----------



## ابو ربحي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*وفقك الله ورعاك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي مهندس المحبة *​


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت أخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي هديتك لقسم السيارات ، والعلوم مترابطة متداخلة ، والسيارات بالذات هي حصيلة مجموعة كبيرة من العلوم منها بلا شك علم الكيمياء ، فللسيارات رحم موصولة بالكثير من العلوم .
جعل الله مشاركتك في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم أخوتي الكرام وبارك الله فيكم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ......


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

very thanks 4 you


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا لك


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الملف لكن أنا عندى كتاب صيانة اللانوس وفى الكتاب إن العربية لها فيشة تحكم فى الاوكتان ليست 95 كما فى المرفق كماأن ليجانزا تعمل على أي نوع من البنزين وكذلك كل السيارات المهم أن يكون خالى من الرصاص وهذا هو المكتوب فى كتيب الصيانة


----------



## muelazab (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد فخري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي معلوة مفيدة لكن التطبيق صعب هل متوفر هذا البنزين في محطاتنا وحسب الطلب؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومة رائعة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fah22 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكتب لك الجنة ولوالديك


----------



## bader_m (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في موازين اعمالك 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## أبوأحسان (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ... بوركت


----------



## ayman.galal (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزيت خيرا


----------



## HaMzAsW (9 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي....ان كنت تريد ان تستعملها داحل البلد او في السفرات على الطريق فحرام تستعمل 95 .. انا عندي جمس يوكون 2004 كل الناس يقولولي حط 95 وانا احط 91 لانه ارخص وافضل للبيئة ..اما اذا كنت تريد ان تسافر على الجبال او في مكان يتطلب دفع رباعي قوي او فيه الكثير من الرمال او الجبال او الطرقات الوعرة فيفضل استعمال 95 ولو استعملت 91 فافضل..ولكن احرص على عدم خلط النوعين وعلى تفريغ السيارة من البنزين قبل ان تغير نوعه


----------

